# Ringneck Dove WANTED, Tacoma, WA



## FlatRockland (Jun 29, 2019)

Howdy all! 

My wife and I recently adopted a handsome ringneck dove (he showed up on our front porch in January and wouldn't leave). He was pretty beat up, missing all but one tail feather and much of his chest feathers...but is in great shape now!

We need to find him a friend. Anyone in Western WA looking for a home for a ringneck dove!? Any help/leads would be greatly appreciated. 

Matt and Evie


----------

